# I tried therapy and it does not work!



## tubelad (Jul 23, 2008)

The feelings/thoughts in my brain are too strong.

I cannot go to clubs pubs, parties and be near large groups of people. I hate it and sometimes I despise those that do go.

I go out for a walk on my own near the countryside and I love being on my own and i'll have a smoke and then a couple will come walking towards me or a couple will go jogging past and I hate it because they've invaded my space.

:afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How long were you in therapy for and what approach did you try?


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Therapy takes time, how long have you been in therapy? I've been doing CBT for over a year and it has helped me loads.


----------



## tubelad (Jul 23, 2008)

Ive found that the best therapy is try not to conform too much, don't get that mortgage, dont get married, dont go to that pub/club, don't join that self help class, don't buy that big car.

Ive found the more I remove myself from all this crap the better off I am. For instance Ive started looking at some of these images of deep space http://hubblesite.org/gallery/ from the Hubble Telescope and think whats going on outside this stupid planet.

To quote Hamlet, Act 1 Scene 5:

And therefore as a stranger give it welcome.
There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
Than are dreamt of in your philosophy.


----------

